# O'Shaughnessy Reservoir Report



## BUCKEYE FISH (Jan 10, 2010)

Fished from 7:30-10:00am this morning with little success. Concentrated my efforts on the south end hoping for saugeye. Water temp was 80 degrees and muddy. Will try again next week. I am determined to get a saugeye soon.


----------



## BUCKEYE FISH (Jan 10, 2010)

Fished am. Catch a bunch of hand sized pan fish. I think I am putting the boat away until the weather get cooler. If anyone would be willing to lend some advice it would be appreciated.
BUCKEYE FISH


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Fish the spillway...access might be tricky. If construction crews are there, you will have to access from the East side (I see people park at the small Zoo lot on 257).


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Griggs and o'shay ....seems so odd to me that I've never caught a saugeye in either of these reservoirs (only caught them below the dams on both.). Granted, I'm always fishing these reservoirs for bass but you'd think I'd accidentally stick a few on jigs and cranks the past 2 years.

I will likely be on O'shay this sun am but bass fishing. Had a good morning last time out a few weeks ago...we'll see how it goes this sunday.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

You don't see that many saugeyes caught above the dam at Griggs anymore. I have seen a few taken up around the island above Hayden Rd. bridge.... 


I would think you can still get them at O'Shaughnessy tho... Fish the humps... Also around the mouth of Twin Lakes....


----------



## BUCKEYE FISH (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the advice. I think I am going to start concentrating my efforts at Alum. It seems that they are more in Alum. I just don't know where to start there.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

did they stock the hybrids in o'shay yet?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

lacdown said:


> did they stock the hybrids in o'shay yet?


I believe so. Saw a guy catching some very long  white bass the other week around the marina.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks, mush. 

so if I want to target hybrids in the immediate columbus area my options are o'shay (probably still small), griggs, and buckeye lake...? sorry to stay off topic.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have heard that O'Shaunessy has really big smallies. There is some good shore access around the marina and just north of Home Rd.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

We have caught plenty of Saugeyes in the lake but not in the month of August. Late May to mid July if the water isn't chocalate milk. Jig /Crawler or crank baits on the flats and humps. If your fishing deeper than 10' your usually fishing too deep. This year was very spotty and the good bite only lasted a couple weeks. We did catch more dinks than usual which is a good thing for next year.


----------



## BUCKEYE FISH (Jan 10, 2010)

When people speak of the humps where is that? I know the humps going into twin lakes and there is some in the area by the zoo. Is that the places I should concentrate on?


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

The humps around Twin Lakes aren't bad but they are not the ones we fish most of the time. Sorry, but if I told you where the humps are we fish the most, the other guys who fish those same spots would be very unhappy with me. They are not hard to find. Two years ago they were sticking out of the water due to the drought we had then.


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Fish the spillway...access might be tricky. If construction crews are there, you will have to access from the East side (I see people park at the small Zoo lot on 257).


I was told (zoo security) you get one warning for parking there after that you get towed. I have the warning
That was before they began construction so maybe they lightened up.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

i was fishing below dam last night, caught about 20 crappie, 3 small saugeyes and some bluegill i caught the saygeye on huskeyjerks little ones...............all the other on minnies and a bb split shot


----------



## BUCKEYE FISH (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe I should put the boat away and just fish below the damn. It seems like there is more action there.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Went out this morning and man it was TOUGH with a capital T for me. The bite was so tough and with how nice and overcast it was outside, I can't explain why (except for the front perhaps.) There was one of the biggest tourneys I've ever seen on O'Shay today but I can't blame it on pressure as I really didn't run into many of the tourney fishermen (it was OBF youth state finals event.) The launch area was jammed - lots of cars parked in trailer spots so I even had to park my boat and trailer in the grass.

Anyway, the fishing just stunk. Hooked 2 keepers, caught one of them - a 12"er at that. Maybe I'll stick the boat in the garage and hit the ponds the next time out!!!! Certainly would have done better than I did today on the boat. I hope some of those kids figured them out (I'm sure they did!)


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey do not park in that parking lot it will get you towed as mentioned if in good mood a warning i know 2 guys with no vehicle went they got done. Fishing humps hmmmmm i hope no one finds my honey hole humps but they are far from where everyone likes to fish!!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

fishslim said:


> Hey do not park in that parking lot it will get you towed as mentioned if in good mood a warning i know 2 guys with no vehicle went they got done. Fishing humps hmmmmm i hope no one finds my honey hole humps but they are far from where everyone likes to fish!!


The fishing was so bad, I just spent a fair amount of time scouting out new spots. Made lots of new waypoints and yes...found some humps. That's where I landed my only bass of the day.


----------



## BingeAndPurge (Jul 20, 2010)

Went out wading there tonight hitting some of my favorite weed beds. Nothing going at all. Windy, a boat zooming back and forth in a 100 yard stretch next to me (he wasnt fishing or anything), muddy water, no action on top, and lots of submerged branches banging my knees. It didnt feel right at all, if anyone gets what I mean. Never gone to that spot and not caught a fish, until tonight. Only stayed an hour though because of the vibe.

Parked behing the Bogey and checked out the spillway. It looked pretty packed down there, so I didnt even bother with it. Supposed to stay cooler and less humid for the next few weeks. Maybe our luck will change.


----------

